

Three ways for Ubuntu to help developers - dmaz
http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/11/26/three-ways-for-ubuntu-to-help-developers/

======
trotsky
Wouldn't a straight forward way to help developers who develop software for
the ubuntu ecosystem be to pay them?

gnome contributions (as % of commits)

Red Hat 16.30%

Novell 10.44%

Intel 2.57%

Sun 2.04%

Nokia 1.42%

Canonical 1.03%

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Isn't Ubuntu dropping Gnome?

How do those percentages relate to size of the companies/gross profits from
Linux related operations?

~~~
ENOTTY
No. Ubuntu is dropping Gnome shell.

